# dr. chronic seeds



## g-13 (Mar 19, 2007)

i ordered my seeds from the doc on thur. got them today in the midwest. hes great


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your seeds so quick. It's always great news when someone gets their seeds now let's get them babies growing.  *


----------



## g-13 (Mar 19, 2007)

thats about to happen n about 20 min tbg


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 19, 2007)

so, all of 4 days from order to get to you? that's pretty amazing.  good luck in your grow.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 19, 2007)

thats the good ole doc for ya....  really fast gettin mine from him too.


----------

